# Librax



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

Is Librax the same as Levsin and Donnatol. The last two make me feel depressed and spaced out. Does anyone know if Librax will do the same thing?


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

Probably...which was worse, Levsin or Donnatal? Donnatal has a barbituate in it, too. I don't notice a difference but most people do, it makes them drowsy(er) Librax has a benzodiazepine in it. They can cause drowsiness, too, but they are different from barbituates. If you don't like benzos, you probably won't like Librax, but it's worth a try, especially if you've never taken a benzo.Levsin= anti-spasmodicDonnatal= mix of 3 anti-spasmodics + barbituateLibrax= anti-spasmodic + benzodiazepine They each use different anti-spasmodics, although one of the 3 in Donnatal, hyoscyamine, is Levsin.slacker


----------



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

Hm-m-m are the benzo's the same thing that is in zanax and valium? If so I love and will definitely try it. Thanks for the answer.


----------



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

My dr. won't give me Librax, because of potential addiction. Oh well,....I found tai chi instead.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

You know, my doctor did NOT tell me it maybe addictive! I have stopped taking it til I talk to my regular doctor though!


----------



## erincoda (Aug 23, 2002)

Hi! I have been suffering with IBS for over 1 year. LIBRAX is my miracle drug! It has totally cleared up my IBS. I have been on it for 3 weeks so far w/ no problems. Let's hope it keeps on working!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Librax is physically addictive due to the sedatives in it. You have to ween yourself off usually if you stop taking it. Trust me...I stopped taking it cold turkey and went through HORRIBLE withdrawal for over a month. That is my personal experience on it. It also left me with a bad memory which I never had before taking it.


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

Nobody informed me of the addiction potential of any of my meds. I think they don't wanna get everybody hyperventilating, as most people don't have serious problems. Personally I didn't care, as I knew what ones are potentially addictive. Adderall (amphetamines) and Ativan (benzodiazepine). I don't find them addictive, and often forget to take. Woops.


----------



## Gswanson (Aug 23, 2001)

I'm glad Librax helped some people, but I was on it for a short time over 20 years ago (in 1979) and it did nothing for my IBS-C. The doctor explained that it was an antispasmadic for my spastic colon (early term for IBS), but I was leery about taking anything that resembled an antidepressant or a calmative such as valium. The doctor then explained that the Librax would calm the spasms in my abdomen that were preventing me from having bowel movements due to a "nervous stomach" etc. Again, Librax did not work and I'm surprised it's still being prescribed for IBS-C because that would mean that the assumption is that IBS-C sufferers don't have regular bowel movements because we are up tight and need something to "relax" our tummies before our gut will function right. I thought that notion was disspelled long ago. Anyway, again, after 30 years of no relief, I've found a cure for my IBS-C and that cure is Zelnorm. Good luck to everyone on whatever works for you!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Here is the deal with antispasmodics.They relieve spasms. They also tend to be constipating as a side effect.Now with IBS much depends. If you have a lot of pain from spasms (which is ONE of the sources of pain from IBS) and they do not constipate you (your mileage with side effects varies greatly) then it may be GREAT for SOME people with IBS-C.Spasms seem to be INDEPENDANT of stool consistancy issues.However they are not the ONLY source of pain. They only work on ONE source of pain. Which is why some people LOVE them and some people find them useless in regards to pain.Now the constipating effect may be really helpful for those people with diarrhea that GET that side effect (not everyone gets every side effect from every medication). So they may get results from it as well.Now if you are constipated, get more constipated readily from medication side effects and your pain is NOT due to spasms. These meds will be really useless to you, but that is only ONE possible combination of what may be going on in any given individual.OTOH, If you are constipated, do not get more constipated from medications, and have TONS of spasms causing you pain (rather than other pain problems)....taking an antispasmodic may be just the ticket for you.AFAIK they aren't given because constipated people have UPTIGHT colons that need relaxing. They are given because many people with IBS (from the extremely constipated to the having diarrhea 20X a day and every possible combination inbetween) have spasms and have pain from the spasms.K.


----------



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

Wow! Now that was an explanation I could understand. I'm going to email my doc right now and request a small supply to see if it works for me. Sounds like it will because I'm not C or D just have major spasms and pain.Thanks kmottus


----------



## erincoda (Aug 23, 2002)

My doc just gave me a refill script for 3 months 3x a day. She did not say it was additive at all. I do not find any side effects nor does my body crave it. I have not had any IBS attacks (I am IBS -D with minor C) since I started taking it last month. Hope this helps someone!


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

It has worked for me, I take 2 a day, one in the am, and one in the evening hrs. I also take Prilosec twice a day. But this has helped me and I am IBS-C and the librax has not constipated me, if it does you, just add more fiber and water to your diet. Fiber 1 cereal works for me, and I don't eat it every day. But I will say, there use to be nights, I would get the stomach pains, nausea, bowels moving, so bad, i would literally sleep on the toilet, with my head between my legs, rapid heart rate, all of it, the librax has helped, and have not suffered an incident like this, knock on wood , since being on it. I may one day, but as long as it is not as constant as it was before, i can deal with it.


----------

